# Help needed 14KJ stamping.



## Moshey

I found 24' solid gold necklace figaro style weight 27.4 grams. 
The weird thing is that necklace is stamped 14KJ. 

WHAT KJ STANDS FOR?
is it legit?


----------



## resabed01

The only way you'll know with certainty is to use a acid test kit.
A hallmark does not guarantee karat gold, I've seen fake hallmarks.

This is how I usually test karat jewelry.
Test it with a magnet, if passed I will look at it with a loupe for hallmarks and give a careful look at the corners of the article to see if the plating has worn and base metals are showing through.
If all is ok with the first two tests, I use a touch stone and acid test kit.

Very little fake jewelry can get past a acid test.


----------



## Barren Realms 007

That looks like it is supposed to be a "T" not a J.


----------



## upcyclist

I was thinking the same thing, but it really looks like a J. That's not a serif of any kind on the bottom of the "T".

If it is a J, it's not any kind of standard marking that I've ever seen. I could come up with some theories (non-European/US attempt at "14KT", ring is 14K and "J" is the maker's mark, they made a boo-boo and stamped over it, etc.), but the best thing you can do is test the metal.


----------



## patnor1011

Maybe someone used KJ to let it look like KT in order to fool others...
It need to be tested if it is what you think it is.


----------



## Grelko

The best I could find for the 14KJ was that "apparently" it's solid 14k (yellow gold), according to a few auction sites with the same 14KJ marked items on it.

Answers.com says that it just means that it's 14k gold.

I'd get it tested to be sure. If you take it somewhere, make sure they test the clasp AND chain itself, because there's always the small chance, that someone switched it.

Edit - If it actually is 14k Yellow gold, it'll be something like this.

58.5% gold
29% copper
12.5% silver


----------



## Moshey

Thank you all. 

I'll do that. 

Grelko : how to did you come out with the edit part of gold copper and silver. (Just wondering) 

Thanks


----------



## upcyclist

Moshey said:


> Grelko : how to did you come out with the edit part of gold copper and silver. (Just wondering)



Some web searching will take you to listings of common gold alloys and their typical components. Keep in mind these are ballpark--you can vary the other additives to change the color, and the only thing that matters in the end is the gold proportion. 

I'm not a Grelko, but I play one on TV


----------



## Grelko

upcyclist said:


> I'm not a Grelko, but I play one on TV



There can be only one! @xxxx[::::::::::::::> :twisted: :mrgreen: "Highlander movie reference"
At least you didn't ask him about switching his car insurance :lol:

Just like upcyclist said, it can vary, but if alloy percents are switched too much, it wouldn't be considered "yellow gold" anymore. There's alot of websites that have information about the types of alloys.


----------



## etack

like this one

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colored_gold

Eric


----------

